# SHENZHEN | Antosan Headquarters | 191m | 39 fl | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









Antosan Headquarters Block A - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





Located in Futian district










04/07/20 by 摩天圳


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

It's amazing how many high-rise buildings are under construction in Shenzhen at the same time.


----------

